

Check out the open-source project I'm releasing at JsConf (warning: very beta) - JimBastard
http://hook.io
Let me know if you have any questions or comments. Please be gentle, its been a one month death march or so to get v0.1.0 out.<p>There is a lot of room for improvement everywhere.
======
JimBastard
Let me know if you have any questions or comments. Please be gentle, its been
a one month death march or so to get v0.1.0 out.

There is a lot of room for improvement everywhere.

